# Help with Stereotypes



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 18, 2008)

As the title says, I need a bit  of help with some stereotypes.

The story I'm writing is based mainly on a type of dream realm (Yes, It's been done before probably multiple times but w/e) and I'm looking for alot of characters that would be really stereotypical. It's going to be going through a few different genres. (Horror,Action,Drama Ect.)

So if anyone can just pop in a list some good stereotypes with Species, Styles and such, With as much detail as you like.

PLEASE NO FIGHTING, I know the fact of stereotypes are kinda touchy, But this is strickly for the story so don't come in and freak out at someone for saying a stereotype.

Anyways, Hopefully someone can help. ^^

~Ecs


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand why you want stereotypical characters.  Generally, most writers are looking for help _avoiding_ flat, stereotypical characters.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 18, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> I'm not sure I understand why you want stereotypical characters.  Generally, most writers are looking for help _avoiding_ flat, stereotypical characters.



Because it's part of the story, I want them to be flat or flatter then normal. Yeah some are gonna have contradictions as well but this is more of a dream realm, Like you look at so many different genres and you always seem to find some stereotypical characters.

And example is i've seen a many horror/supernatural novels with the sexy tough heroine and they have their own personalities yes, But they still fit into a small stereotype.

I don't think I need help making round or believable characters, I can do them just fine it's making flat characters I have trouble with, Even though most stories don't require them. So i'm looking for stereotypes I can work with, I'll make them semi round but I still want them to fit into a stereotype.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 18, 2008)

are you maybe looking for more of an archetype?


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 18, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> are you maybe looking for more of an archetype?



No, I know all of the Archetypes. Stereotypes, I guess people just don't like the fact of someone writing with stereotypes or something. X3 Oh, Wells.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 26, 2008)

Most Stereotypes fit into one or more of the standard Jung archetypes, and they can be considered synonimous in some cases, like this one.
So you want a hero, a blonde love interest, a mentor/father figure who will either die or turn evil, and some sort of child/pranster character.

I'm doing my degree work on archetypes. I has knowledge!


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, You should state what stereotypes you are looking for, and then we can state what we think is stereotypical of them. I'm not too good at this, but there are others who are. And remember, your hero has to have an inner struggle/problem, overcome this struggle/problem, and apply the knowledge gained into defeating their nemesis. =^_^= Oh and Good always beats Evil


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Well, You should state what stereotypes you are looking for, and then we can state what we think is stereotypical of them. I'm not too good at this, but there are others who are. And remember, your hero has to have an inner struggle/problem, overcome this struggle/problem, and apply the knowledge gained into defeating their nemesis. =^_^= Oh and Good always beats Evil



Yeah in the end, But evil always beats the shit outta good first. X3 Or so usual things go, Unless you're considering the James Bond films.
---
"Release the enormous crazed ninja psychic squid that lives to destroy!"

Looks over to where James was tied up to see him gone.

"Oh shit..."
---
X3 Anyways, Just I want to know what species people  think fit into stereotypes first. (Wolf, Fox, Dragon, Feline ect.) Then the different styles or stuff. (Goth, Punk, Raver, Prep ect.) There has to be basic stereotypes, Good or bad that fit into those things.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

Felines. Goth or raver, considering most seem either graceful and contemplative or energetic and kittenish. 

Wolves. Goth or Punk, depending upon pack (goth) or lone (punk) behavior.

Foxes. Probably either the "nerds" or "neutral" kids that are somewhat average.

Dragons. Probably intellectuals, but the stronger, dumber dragons would be more along the lines of jocks.

To add some more:
Jackals/raccoons/weasels/hyenas: the class clowns.

Husky/domestic dogs: "cool" kids. (Eg, smoking, leather jackets, sunglasses)

I can't think of more now, but there's my two cents.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Husky/domestic dogs: "cool" kids. (Eg, smoking, leather jackets, sunglasses)



Why do I feel I fit into that one to much. X3 RL, I has like 4 leather jackets and multiple pairs of sunglasses.

But thanks, Those actually will help alot if I throw in a a school / modern type of setting.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 26, 2008)

fried chicken, waffles, and watermelon.

need i say more?


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh theres the stereotype that all homosexuals are feminine. And that furrys fuck animals. Both of which are incorrect. Oh and that women are weak and need to be protected by men.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on what your doing. Are you going to make this more eastern or western, and you have to pick between the 2, because the stereotypes of both contradict each other  somewhat


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Depends on what your doing. Are you going to make this more eastern or western, and you have to pick between the 2, because the stereotypes of both contradict each other  somewhat



Hmm, Well that's going to depend, I'm thinking more western but i'm sure it might slip to eastern once or twice, So it might change.


----------



## Meliz (Oct 30, 2008)

okay EDIT'd before i posted. wow.

so i actually wrote a lot but i compressed it to the one liner:

invent your own stereotypes. works wonders for me, been doing it for years, everbody loves it.


----------

